# DJ vs. Gabe



## Woodcutteranon (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't know guys...

Gabe, for the most part has toned his act down some this year and is much less obnoxious and unprofessional than last year.

DJ...I was surprised to see was out of work for 7 months. He seems too hard and durable of a worker to be out of work that long. 

I cannot believe that, despite the need for work, DJ didn't give Gabe a knuckle sandwich when Gabe got up in his face. I'm not saying that Gabe can't fight...but DJ looks like someone who would rip a wisecracker in half.

BTW...I think I like DJ better without his new teeth.:msp_laugh:


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Feb 14, 2011)

*i was hoping*

dj would rip gabes head off


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 14, 2011)

DJ needs a job, Gabe needs some serious help, as that Dave is just a cull, as the old man says. We'll see how this has been scripted in the coming weeks.


----------



## Skip17 (Feb 14, 2011)

DJ looks to be a hell of a worker. Without the cameras Gabe would be happier then heck to have him on his crew. Needs to lose the teeth though.


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 15, 2011)

I think i fight will happen before it is over with. DJ lost that tough weathered look when he got some new chompers.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 15, 2011)

I got bored and watched it on a rerun.

Scripted as all hell, and I'm willing to bet they had to do a dozen re-takes on account of Gabe and DJ busting out laughing.

That Goofus Dave woulda been down the friggin road in a heartbeat long ago, and some known and outta work logger that is worth a damn brought in, if he was as worthless as portrayed. It ain't like there isn't a 5' stack of applications from out of work guys on the desk, and none of the rest of the crew aren't asking the old man and gabe if there is room for thier cousins, brothers, uncles and dads.

Just more lousy scripting that gives the industry a grubby image in order to gain ratings.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Feb 15, 2011)

Yea, D.J. looked better without the teeth, that's why I'm keeping my snaggled smile.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lurch2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually I think it's the hair that softened him up. Last season he had a shaved head. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Mar 2, 2011)

I wonder what was running thru Dave's mind when DJ was up in his face? Probably..."I should have stayed in college!"


----------



## Country1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Dave's a crybaby and it seems pretty normal for this new generation...
Back when I was a grunt that slug wouldn't have just been in my lunch box, but on my sandwich. And I probably wouldn't have know it until I took a squishy bite out of it....:bang: If I complained too much about it, next thing I know, I'd probably be tied to a tree in my underware... You have to take some of that stuff to earn some respect, strangely enough, but it makes you tougher....

DJ didn't need to get all mad and in his face. He should of laughed at the punk and then got him again the next day...


----------



## jackstock394 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Sunday nite man opera*



dingeryote said:


> I got bored and watched it on a rerun.
> 
> Scripted as all hell, and I'm willing to bet they had to do a dozen re-takes on account of Gabe and DJ busting out laughing.
> 
> ...


got to admit they have found some decent actors-loggers.Gabe looks like he has trouble not grinning and laughing. I think this is the reason that some of the companies from previos seasons are not on no more. One fine example would be gustafson logging from season one.They seemed like classy people.


----------



## slowp (Mar 5, 2011)

Joe Linda something aruther (on the Alaska segments) was setting chokers here for a couple of days. He did an inpromptu show of his acting ability, with the cooperation of his coworker. It was for my amusement. Both did the in each others face yelling thing, then quit smiled, and then Joe ran on up the hill to help with a problem on the landing. 

It was cute. Both did a good job of the _In Your Face _acting. Joe has a good reputation for being a "hell of a good worker" around here. I wish I had taken a pen along so he could have autographed my hardhat. :msp_smile:


----------

